# .22 rimfire shell capacity for hunting



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I did a quick look for shell capacity on the DNR site but could not find a max. limit for .22cal rimfire used for small game.
The reason I ask is because I have a AR-15 type rifle with a .22 cal conversion and would like to use it for small game (squirrels, etc.), what limit magazine capacity am I looking to buy?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

No mag limits on rimfire, just centerfire.

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Shell capacity is only restricted in Semi-auto shotguns and rifles (centerfire)...
(2) Use in taking an animal, or have in the person&#8217;s possession in an area frequented by animals, a semiautomatic shotgun or rifle other than .22 caliber rimfire, capable of holding more than six shells at one time in the magazine and barrel combined, or use a cartridge containing a tracer bullet, or a cartridge containing an explosive bullet, or a firearm capable of firing more than one shot with a single pull or activation of the trigger.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess tube feed guns hold 18 or so so why not a magazine gun? 
Thanks for the input I could not wrap my head around it for some reason.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Before this was asked I was wondering about my Dad's Henry tube fed .44 mag. I can't remember what thet holds but I am grlad it is for semi auto only so we wont have to find a plug of some sort.

Ganzer


----------

